# 4/18



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit one of my local spots this afternoon with a friend an we did real well
ended up with 4 fish ohios between the 2 of us friend got 2 stripers 
1st was 24'' 2nd was 26'' an i got a 18''sauger an a 23''saugeye  
ended with 4stripes/combo of 12eye's// a couple of farm fish(sheephead)
an 2 channel cats 17'' all fish released 2 fight again.
all were caught on 1/8 jig glow bodie(tail clipped off)an minnow/#4 line excel
5/6 lite rod  

mrtwister_jbo

ps will post pics when i get them


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

great job on the eyes jimbo,take me,take me,take me............


----------

